# help picking first router bit set...



## blurry (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm looking to pick up my first set of router bits. I know the down sides to buying a set - some might never get used. My nature is to sit an play with everything, so a set is a good fit for me. Down the road if I have a favorite, maybe I'll fork out some cash for a nice bit here and there 

I (think) I have it down to two sets. 

I was going to go MLCS, but the fine woodworking review didn't rate MLCS very well. I hear so many good things here, I was suprised to hear anything different. The review rated eagle very highly so I'm torn.

any suggestions?

MLCS:
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/set66.html

Eagle:
http://eagleamerica.com/Buddys-70-Piece-Master-Bit-Sets/p/P19-7001/

thanks for the help!


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Ah, those are not the Eagle bits. The magazine may have been referring to the Eagle NOT the price cutter "cheap" brand of Eagle. They may have been comparing apples to oranges, comparing Eafle to regular MLCS bits, not fare. 

In this case the sets you are looking at are equivalent so buy on price if those are the kits it comes down to for you. Or step up to the MLCS Katana which are equiveleant to the true Eagle brand.

The Eagle and the Katana top of the line are both better than the "price cutter" and regular MLCS bits resepectivly.

At least you are comparing apples to apples in those two kits youare looking at.

.


----------



## blurry (Jan 14, 2009)

gotcha! thanks for the enlightenment!


----------

